# Madagascan hissers



## Morpheus uk (Oct 23, 2007)

Got some hissing cockroaches the other day, anyone know what sp and age they are?

Female







Male






Pair











How do ya breed them?


----------



## thebugwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Gromphadorhina portentosa

As far as their age goes they are adults so anywhere from 6 months to 3 years, hard to tell, more likely the later. They can mature in 6 months if kept warmer - 10ish if cooler and live up to 3 years.

To breed them you just need to keep them warm 80-95, damp, and dark (they'll breed in the light too but they like it better in lower light). Its not the easiest with only 2.

These guys grow so slow its hard to start a colony with less then 20, we had 5 for 2 years that just had miscarriages, then we picked up another 20 about 4 months ago and there are at least 150 when I cleaned the cage. I just added another colony of about 90 into them today and I think they'll finally get moved into the big bin I bought for them soon.

I like roaches a lot (so does my cat), we have 6 species now but I like the hissers the most, Their so big and slow!


----------



## AFK (Oct 30, 2007)

they look like reavers from starcraft


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 30, 2007)

They are very shiny...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't think those are adults yet are they?


----------

